# La Canzone Italiana più bella?



## Tobi (16 Agosto 2016)

Secondo il vostro gusto musicale, qual'è la canzone piu bella e conosciuta in Italia?


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (16 Agosto 2016)

Difficile rispondere perchè ce ne sono talmente tante che sicuramente ne dimenticherei qualcuna...ma siccome la domanda contiene ''secondo i vostri gusti musicali'' scelgo la conzone di una band che adoro...
PFM-iMPRESSIONI DI SETTEMBRE


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Agosto 2016)

allora...direi almeno tu nell'universo ma ovviamente la versione di mia martini, quella di elisa è moscissima. 

poi anche emozioni di lucio battisti, ma ce ne sono troppe che potrei citare. 

queste diciamo a livello generico, a livello personale cito e ti vengo a cercare di battiato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Agosto 2016)

Leggere più bella e più conosciuta come se coincidessero mi fa venire un dolore allo stomaco


----------



## Hammer (18 Agosto 2016)

Più conosciuta in assoluto, sia in Italia che all'estero, potrebbe essere Nel blu dipinto di blu


----------



## Coripra (18 Agosto 2016)

Papaveri e papere


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Agosto 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Difficile rispondere perchè ce ne sono talmente tante che sicuramente ne dimenticherei qualcuna...ma siccome la domanda contiene ''secondo i vostri gusti musicali'' scelgo la conzone di una band che adoro...
> PFM-iMPRESSIONI DI SETTEMBRE



Gran bel gusto


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (18 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Gran bel gusto


Grazie 

Ne approfitto per postare quello che secondo me è un autentico capolavoro 
LUCIO DALLA-CARUSO


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Agosto 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Grazie
> 
> Ne approfitto per postare quello che secondo me è un autentico capolavoro
> LUCIO DALLA-CARUSO



Altro capolavoro tra i miei preferiti, per caso non è che ti piaceva anche Ivan Graziani?


----------



## __king george__ (18 Agosto 2016)

la mia prefrita forse è "certeeeee nottiii la macchina è caldaaaaa e dove ti portaaa lo decidee leeeeeiiiiiii"


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (18 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Altro capolavoro tra i miei preferiti, per caso non è che ti piaceva anche Ivan Graziani?



Si
Mi piaceva perchè era anche un gran chitarrista
Ricordo che ai tempi avevo un suo album registrato dal vivo...molto rock...grandissimo


----------



## Eziomare (19 Agosto 2016)

Io dico "Inverno" di De Andre', e' piuttosto cupa e triste, ma e' un pezzo sublime: "anche la luce sembra morire nell'ombra incerta di un divenire, dove anche l'alba diventa sera e i volti sembrano teschi di cera" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4UFjSGjdlY


----------



## Il Genio (29 Agosto 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Difficile rispondere perchè ce ne sono talmente tante che sicuramente ne dimenticherei qualcuna...ma siccome la domanda contiene ''secondo i vostri gusti musicali'' scelgo la conzone di una band che adoro...
> PFM-iMPRESSIONI DI SETTEMBRE





Ma noi siamo vecchi socio...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (29 Agosto 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Ma noi siamo vecchi socio...



Purtroppo questa è la triste verità ... grazie per aver apprezzato la mia scelta


----------



## prebozzio (29 Agosto 2016)

Io, che pure amo Storia di un Minuto, rispondo a [MENTION=1995]Il Genio[/MENTION] e [MENTION=2823]Old.Memories.73[/MENTION] con una delle mie canzoni preferite in assoluto


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (29 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io, che pure amo Storia di un Minuto, rispondo a [MENTION=1995]Il Genio[/MENTION] e [MENTION=2823]Old.Memories.73[/MENTION] con una delle mie canzoni preferite in assoluto


Grazie ...bellissima scelta


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Agosto 2016)

credo sia impossibile stilare una classifica, io stesso non saprei nemmeno indicare la mia preferita in assoluto perché va molto a periodi e stati d'animo..

Senza dubbio credo però che si possa definire Battisti come il genio assoluto della musica leggera italiana, senza nulla togliere a tantissimi altri grandi interpreti e compositori/cantautori..


----------



## Gas (30 Agosto 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> credo sia impossibile stilare una classifica, io stesso non saprei nemmeno indicare la mia preferita in assoluto perché va molto a periodi e stati d'animo..
> 
> Senza dubbio credo però che si possa definire Battisti come il genio assoluto della musica leggera italiana, senza nulla togliere a tantissimi altri grandi interpreti e compositori/cantautori..



Concordo.
A me piace molto "Questo piccolo grande amore" di Baglioni.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Agosto 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> A me piace molto "Questo piccolo grande amore" di Baglioni.



Ehh, per noi vecchietti è indissolubilmente legata alle prime cotte e ai primi lenti 

Io rilancio con "Ragazza di Campagna" colonna sonora di un mio amore giovanile


----------



## wfiesso (30 Agosto 2016)

Andrò forse troppo sul classico, ma le 2 canzoni che più di tutte ho ascoltato e mi danno i brividi sono 2) notti magiche e 1) emozioni di Battisti.... poi di quest'ultimo mi piacciono praticamente tutte


----------



## Tobi (30 Agosto 2016)

Questa è storica e quando la mettono cantano anche le pietre


----------



## hiei87 (31 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io, che pure amo Storia di un Minuto, rispondo a [MENTION=1995]Il Genio[/MENTION] e [MENTION=2823]Old.Memories.73[/MENTION] con una delle mie canzoni preferite in assoluto



Grande! Album meraviglioso. La mia preferita è Vendesi Saggezza.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (31 Agosto 2016)

non so se vale visto che è in dialetto:


----------



## massvi (4 Settembre 2016)

Il Mondo di Jimmy Fontana.
l'Italiano di Cutugno.
E parecchie di Battiato e Celentano.


----------



## Tobi (20 Settembre 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Il Mondo di Jimmy Fontana.
> l'Italiano di Cutugno.
> E parecchie di Battiato e Celentano.



Quoto ed aggiungo Come Mai


----------

